# gute shops in hamburg?



## spokki (3. Mai 2007)

hallo,
würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir bei folgendem weiterhelfen könnt. hab nach langer zeit und einer tour in spanien wieder die lust am mountainbiken entdeckt und würde mir gerne ein neues bike kaufen. bin leider nicht mehr so drinne, gute und ehrliche beratung wäre also schon wichtig. cool wäre ein laden, der auch noch gebrauchte oder einfach alte teile und modelle auf lager hat. muss ja nicht das allerneuste sein, hamburg ist ja leider auch nicht mit den waghalsigsten trails gespickt....kennt jemand solche läden in hamburg? oder könnt ihr was anderes empfehlen, ebay oder so? 

danke schonmal...


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Mai 2007)

Ich kann Dir da CNC in der Stresemannstrasse wärmstens empfehlen. Einfach mal reinschauen, dort findest Du sicher was.

Ich finde dort auch ständig was..... 

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clickvieh (4. Mai 2007)

Kann mich Manni nur anschliessen, CNC ist immer einen Besuch wert...

Ich habe sonst auch noch mit TNC-Hamburg 
in der Gaertnerstrasse 18 E gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

GrEEtZ


----------



## edvars (4. Mai 2007)

CNC ist der MTB laden im Hamburg, allerdings sind die ab und zu frech, wen es um Shimano verschleiss teile geht, aber die kann man schnell 400 Meter weiter bei BOC Holen.

Mit "Hochwertige edelparts" sind die aber fair, und Christoff macht mir ab und zu gute preisse.


----------



## Hegi (8. Mai 2007)

also ich kann nur 

http://www.rad-spass.de/

in hamburg duvenstedt bestens empfehlen. die leute haben ahnung und biken auch selber. ist nicht so ein schicki micki bikeladen


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Mai 2007)

odin-bikes in der wandsbeker chaussee!! nur ein paar meter von der u-station wartenau entfernt... stadteinwärts auf der linken seite.

coole leute, super preise


----------



## spokki (9. Mai 2007)

danke euch für die antworten
hab mich für das cube ltd. pro entschieden, ist glaub ich für einen (wieder-)einsteiger sehr gut und preislich so die obere grenze, ist allerdings nur im RENN- & SPORTRAD (ottensen) zu haben. 
bevor ich entgültig 900 euros auf den tisch lege: die alten modelle, z.b. ltd pro 2006 oder 2005 sind wahrscheinlich nihct mehr erhältlich?

viele grüße

spokki


----------



## northpoint (13. Mai 2007)

Hi,
das ist ja prima, daß es solch einen Thread schon gibt. 

Ich suche einen Shop mit fähiger Werkstatt und speziellen Laufradspezies. Habe nämlich meine gute DT Felge am Kantstein etwas geknutscht   und nun hoffe ich, daß man die Felge wieder richten kann. Der Laufradsatz kostete so viel Kohle...


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Mai 2007)

siehe post nummer 6... kannste sogar einfahc mit ubahn hindüsen... öffnungszeiten etc unter: www.odin-bikes.de


----------



## hasenheide (13. Mai 2007)

Laufrad-mässig habe ich aber auch von "von Hacht" in der Breitenfelder Strasse nur Gutes zu berichten.
Eine geknickte Speiche beim "Ur-"Crossmax-Laufrad erneuern und neu zentrieren für wenig Geld (um die 10 Euro, weiss es nicht mehr genau) und das Laufrad steht wieder wie 'ne Eins.

Odin-Bikes und CNC sind generell auch zu empfehlen.


----------



## northpoint (13. Mai 2007)

von Hacht hatte ich auch schon mal dran gedacht. Ist ja auch ein alteingessener Laden in HH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (13. Mai 2007)

Ich denke das ist Geschmackssache, aber bei "klassischen" Problemen wie Laufrad-Zentrierung gehe ich halt zu "von Hacht".


----------



## Lobo371 (14. Mai 2007)

@Spokki
Wenn Du bei Renn- und Sportrad dein Rad kaufst, dann prüfe dein Bike auf Herz und Nieren. Die Werkstatt ist nicht gerade der Hit. Bei mir war die Kette nicht richtig vernietet, der hintere Dämper machte Geräusche(kein Fett gehabt) und der Vorbau leicht schief angezogen. Sind vielleicht Kleinigkeiten, muß aber nicht sein!

Gruß Lobo371


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (15. Mai 2007)

Lobo371 schrieb:


> Die Werkstatt ist nicht gerade der Hit.


Vielleicht etwas sehr pauschal ausgedrückt ... Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Lobo371 (16. Mai 2007)

mike-on-a-bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas sehr pauschal ausgedrückt ... Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme.



Na das läßt mich ja hoffen, die 1. Inspektion steht nähmlich bald an.


----------



## quhjay (18. Mai 2007)

Ich kann Dir Mink´s Bike Shop in der Osterstraße empfehlen.

Nette, kompetente Jungs, gute Auswahl an Mittelklasse-Bikes.

Oft auch gute Gebrauchte zu haben.


----------



## ducdich (18. Mai 2007)

Ich bin begeistert von Jody Sports.
-kompetente Beratung
-schnelle Arbeit + Versand
-faire Preise und kulant bei Garantiefällen.

ich bin auch selbstständig und weiß wie wichtig es ist gute Arbeit+ Service und nette Beratung zu leisten.
Bei Jody habe ich immer das Gefühl die sind bemüht und bei der Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teufel781 (20. Mai 2007)

hasenheide schrieb:


> Laufrad-mässig habe ich aber auch von "von Hacht" in der Breitenfelder Strasse nur Gutes zu berichten.
> Eine geknickte Speiche beim "Ur-"Crossmax-Laufrad erneuern und neu zentrieren für wenig Geld (um die 10 Euro, weiss es nicht mehr genau) und das Laufrad steht wieder wie 'ne Eins.
> 
> Odin-Bikes und CNC sind generell auch zu empfehlen.



Odin-Bikes sagt mir gar nix. CNC kann ich auch empfehlen.

Von Hacht? Da kriegen mich keine zehn Pferde ein zweites mal hin.
Hatte um rep. meiner Bremse gebeten. Als Antwort erhielt ich die Aussage, dass sie nur Bikes aus dem eigenen Haus rep. würden. Naja, wenn Die es nicht nötig haben... Schade nur um die 40 KM Anfahrt.

Wenn Dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist, dann schau mal bei GeFu in der Ulzburger Str. in Henstedt-Ulzburg rein. Den Laden kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## FalloutBoy (20. Mai 2007)

Moin allerseits,

das scheint der passende Fred für folgende Frage zu sein:

Hat zufällig jemand erfahrung damit, ob die bei Jungs von Storm Cycles (im Valentinskamp) vernünftig zentrieren können ?

Schraube seit einigen schlechten Erfahrungen eigentlich alles selbst, nur fürs Zentrieren fehlt mir immer die Geduld


----------



## Kind der Küste (21. Mai 2007)

Rad Spaß ist echt ein netter Laden!
Die sind da immer superfreundlich und versuchen alles für dich zu besorgen, falls sie es nicht da haben. Auch wenn man eigentl. noch nach Feierabend zu denen kommt, und sie noch im Laden sind helfen sie gerne!
Haben sehr viel Cannondale! Einfach mal reinschauen.
Sonst CNC in der Stresemannstraße. Sind halt etwas spezieller auf Dirt/Dual etc. eingerichtet.


----------



## Dübli (23. Mai 2007)

Moin,moin!

Der Trenga Händler in Harburg am Großmoordamm ist auch zu empfehlen!
Hab mit nem Freund, schon drei Bikes da gekauft.Super Service,super Beratung,feilschen ist immer drin.Haben mich bis jetzt noch nie enttäuscht...

mfg dübli


----------



## BananaJoe (26. Mai 2007)

Laufräder lasse ist immer bei TNC machen. Nicht verwechslen mit CNC.
Der Michael Schäfer von TNC macht das ganze 1A. TNC hat auch nen klasse Online Shop. Bei CNC mag ich nicht so gern. Die haben aber viele Teile vorrätig. Der Chef dort macht teilweise einen abwertenden Eindruck auf mich und man fühlt sich dort manchmal abgezockt.

Fetten Gruß mitten ausser Stadt


----------



## BolbyM (28. Mai 2007)

Ich kann Odin Bikes nur empfehlen. Habe da selber zwar erst ein Bike gekauft, lasse da aber alle meine Räder warten und habe den Laden auch schon oft weiterempfohlen. Der Service ist einfach unschlagbar!!!


----------



## northpoint (28. Mai 2007)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Laufräder lasse ist immer bei TNC machen. Nicht verwechslen mit CNC.
> Der Michael Schäfer von TNC macht das ganze 1A. TNC hat auch nen klasse Online Shop. Bei CNC mag ich nicht so gern. Die haben aber viele Teile vorrätig. Der Chef dort macht teilweise einen abwertenden Eindruck auf mich und man fühlt sich dort manchmal abgezockt.
> 
> Fetten Gruß mitten ausser Stadt



Okay,
da habe ich mal vor längerer Zeit mal online bestellt, habe heute beim Keller ausräumen einen Karton mit TNC Tape draufgefunden. 
Habe mir die Anfahrtsskizze eben im Web angeschaut und gesehen, daß ich in den letzten Wochen dort x-mal dran vorbeigefahren bin und den Shop nicht gesehen habe??? Ist der auf einem Hinterhof?

Ach,
hätte noch eine Bitte an Alle:
*Bitte postet doch immer die Adresse des Shops dazu! Nicht Jeder weiß, wo die Shops in Hamburg & Umgebung sind. Danke!!! *


----------



## gnss (28. Mai 2007)

northpoint schrieb:


> Ist der auf einem Hinterhof?[/B]


ja wenn man stadtauswärts auf der straße mit der busspur fährt muß man glaube ich irgendwann links und dann rechts zwischen den häusern durch.


----------



## northpoint (28. Mai 2007)

gnss schrieb:


> ja wenn man stadtauswärts auf der straße mit der busspur fährt muß man glaube ich irgendwann links und dann rechts zwischen den häusern durch.



Bin immer stadteinwärts eingefahren und einige Meter an der grossen Kreuzung weiter rechts in Richtung Eimbüttel gefahren. War immer beschäftigt beim Abbiegen dort keinen Radfahrer auf die Motorhaube als Kühlerfigur zu nehmen.


----------



## BolbyM (29. Mai 2007)

CNC findet man tatsächlich nur, wenn man ihn sucht - und sogar dann darf man nicht zu schnell aufgeben. 
Odin-Bikes findet man schneller und man kann dort auch recht gut parken (wenn man wie ich nicht aus HH kommt):
Odin-Bikes
Wandsbeker Chaussee 48
22089 Hamburg
Direkt vor dem Laden gibt es viele Parkplätze - allerdings mit Parkschein. Kostenlos kann man in der Nebenstraße parken.
Der Betreiber nimmt sich wirklich viel Zeit für seine Kunden und ist total nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (29. Mai 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> CNC findet man tatsächlich nur, wenn man ihn sucht - und sogar dann darf man nicht zu schnell aufgeben.


Du sprichst von TNC , oder?


----------



## John Rico (29. Mai 2007)

TNC: Genau. Hoheluftchaussee stadtauswärts, dann links in die Gärtnerstraße.
Sind dann keine 500 m, bis rechts eine Einfahrt in einen Hinterhof ist, da stehen vorne an der Straße recht viele Firmen dran.
Dann ganz nach hinten durchfahren und auf der rechten Seite wirst du dann fündig!  

van Hacht ist übrigens auch da, einfach statt links in die Gärnterstraße rechts abbiegen, dann ist es nach 200 m gleich auf der linken Seite.

Trenga ist in Harburg, glaube die Straße heißt Großmoordamm.
Ist gegenüber Obi, also kaum zu verfehlen.

Da in der Nähe (Großmoorbogen) ist übrigens auch BOC, sind bei Shimano-Teilen teilweise unschlagbar günstig.


Mehr Adressen kenne ich nicht aus dem Kopf, aber du kannst auch selber mal google befragen, da findest du alle Händler, oft sogar mit Anfahrtskizzen.


----------



## BolbyM (30. Mai 2007)

northpoint schrieb:


> Du sprichst von TNC , oder?



Ja, den meinte ich - was so ein Buchstabe Unterschied ausmachen kann...  

Bei Trenga war ich auch schon, aber was ich da an Preisen gesehen habe, hat mich umgehauen! 2006er Modelle waren da so extrem teuer, das bezahlt man in anderen Läden teilweise nicht einmal für 2007er Modelle. Und auch bei den Pedale waren die Preise doch sehr hoch: Für das Sihimano PD-MX30 sollten 79EUR fällig werden, das bietet TNC für 49EUR an. Die Verkäufer waren allerdings recht aufmerksam, das muss man ihnen lassen.


----------



## RoBs3n (29. Juni 2007)

Kennt wer den Laden Fahrrad Nielnadt in der Hamburger Str.?
Wenn ja wie ist der so?


----------



## BolbyM (29. Juni 2007)

Du meinst sicherlich Fahrrad Nielandt, oder?!  
Von den Läden habe ich bereits viel gehört, war aber noch nie selber dort.


----------



## RoBs3n (29. Juni 2007)

Jo da ist mal wieder ein Buchstaben dreher, was hast du den so gehört von den. ein Kollege meinte Werkstatt sei nicht so der hit! Ist da was dran.


----------



## BolbyM (29. Juni 2007)

Da kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Ich kenne nur die Werkstatt von Fahrrad Marcks: Für das Wechseln von Bowdenzügen (einem Bowdenzug) haben die 48EUR verlangt - und da habe ich das Meterial mitgeliefert. Zum Vergleich: bei Odin-Bikes habe ich für das komplette Zerlegen meines alten Bikes und das Anbauen dieser Komponenten an meinen neuen Rahmen 100EUR bezahlt - und da war noch eine Inspektion mit drin!


----------



## Lobo371 (29. Juni 2007)

@RoBs3n
Ich war im Frühjahr mal da um ein Cube Bike zu bestellen. Hatte dazu noch ein paar Fragen und einen Sonderwunsch. Da waren die schon genervt, Rückruf gab es auch nie, musste immer selber anrufen und schließlich haben die es abgelehnt das Bike zu bestellen. Und das als offizieller Cube Händler! Wenn der Laden mal voll ist ist sowieso alles zu spät für die. Ich glaube nicht das du da gut beraten wirst. Übrigens hat ein anderer Händler kein Problem damit fragen zu beantworten und das Bike zu bestellen.
Gruß Lobo371


----------



## RoBs3n (3. Juli 2007)

Mh echt erschreckent.
Naja hab mir das Fahrrad jetzt wo anderes gekauft. 
Trotzdem vielen dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoBs3n (3. Juli 2007)

War heute bei Cycle Point ,in der Schanzenstrasse ,wegen einem Schloss.
Waren ganz nett.
Kennt die wer hier, und wenn ja wie ist deren Werkstatt?


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juli 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich Fahrrad Nielandt, oder?!
> Von den Läden habe ich bereits viel gehört, war aber noch nie selber dort.



Der hat ja mehrere Filialen. Bin da neulich mit meinem Kollegen hin um ihm zu helfen... wir haben gleich gesagt "Markenrad", trotzdem wollte er meinem Kollegen erstmal irgendein komisches Rad andrehen, nach zweimal Fragen hat er dann eingeräumt dass es eine ZEG-Marke ist.
Mein Kollege hat sich dort dann in ein Cube verknallt und das auch gleich gekauft, da ich keine Einwände hatte. Bis dahin war es aber ein langer Weg, mehrfach wurden uns Bulls-Räder o.ä. nahegelegt, mit dem Argument dass die Cube nicht in der richtigen Rahmenhöhe vorrätig seien. Am Ende war das Cube LTD aber doch in der richtigen RH da, das wusste er sogar plötzlich auswendig.

Vielleicht ist bei Cube der Profit geringer als bei Bulls.


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juli 2007)

RoBs3n schrieb:


> War heute bei Cycle Point ,in der Schanzenstrasse ,wegen einem Schloss.
> Waren ganz nett.
> Kennt die wer hier, und wenn ja wie ist deren Werkstatt?



War dort mal weil es ein GT Dealer ist. GTs haben sie aber nur in der Filiale in der Stresemannstrasse, und die hat nur Samstags auf. Da bin ich dann hin um festzustellen dass dort fast nichts stand. 

Aber nett waren die Leute da, mehr kann ich aber nicht sagen, da es mangels Ware nicht zum Kauf kam.


----------



## Folki (4. Juli 2007)

RoBs3n schrieb:


> Kennt wer den Laden Fahrrad Nielnadt in der Hamburger Str.?
> Wenn ja wie ist der so?



Nielandt hat ausser in der Hamburger Strasse noch Filialen in der Strassburger Strasse und am F-E-Damm. Als kleiner Tip: Die in der Strassburger Strasse scheint mehr auf hochwertigere Räder spezialisiert zu sein. Dort findet man z.b. kein Bulls, dafür aber z.B. Scott. Erfahrungen hab ich keine, ausser einer halbwegs ordentlich ausgeführten Wartung (F.-E.-Damm) und einem Freund der in der Hamburger Strasse die Bremsen reparieren lassen wollte aber dann doch "Grund zur Annahme hatte, dass andere Läden evtl. doch besser geeignet seien."


----------



## Backfisch (4. Juli 2007)

Folki schrieb:


> Als kleiner Tip: Die in der Strassburger Strasse scheint mehr auf hochwertigere Räder spezialisiert zu sein. Dort findet man z.b. kein Bulls, dafür aber z.B. Scott.



Oh, ich hatte das Gegenteil angenommen (Dulsberg).


----------



## Folki (5. Juli 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Oh, ich hatte das Gegenteil angenommen (Dulsberg).



Stimmt! Aus der Warte hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen! In Allermöhe/Steilshoop oder Mümmelmannsberg würde ja auch niemand 500o.-  Bikes verkaufen - allein schon weil die Einwohner dort oftmals alternative Beschaffungsmethoden bevorzugen. (inoffizieller Stadtteilfinanzausgleich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lobo371 (5. Juli 2007)

Backfisch Zitat:
Zitat von Folki  
Als kleiner Tip: Die in der Strassburger Strasse scheint mehr auf hochwertigere Räder spezialisiert zu sein. Dort findet man z.b. kein Bulls, dafür aber z.B. Scott. 

Oh, ich hatte das Gegenteil angenommen (Dulsberg). 

Folki Zitat:
Zitat von Backfisch  
Oh, ich hatte das Gegenteil angenommen (Dulsberg). 

Stimmt! Aus der Warte hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen! In Allermöhe/Steilshoop oder Mümmelmannsberg würde ja auch niemand 500o.-  Bikes verkaufen - allein schon weil die Einwohner dort oftmals alternative Beschaffungsmethoden bevorzugen. (inoffizieller Stadtteilfinanzausgleich) 



Wie krank seid ihr denn drauf


----------



## Backfisch (5. Juli 2007)

Kennst Du Dulsberg bzw. die beiden Nielandt-Filialen, von denen hier die Rede ist?


----------



## Lobo371 (6. Juli 2007)

@ Backfisch
Ja, ich kenne ich, siehe oben.
Und nein ich wohne nicht in Dulsberg. Aber ich denke nicht das hochwertige Bikes nur von Eimsbüttler oder Leuten aus Blankenese gekauft werden. Eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2007)

Und wenn sich also jemand wundert, dass eine kleine Filiale ohne Parkplätze in einem sozialen Brennpunkt mehr hochwertige Räder hat als eine grosse Filiale an einer Durchgangsstrasse, dann ist das ein Grund einen Vogel zu zeigen?

Mann, Du hast vielleicht Probleme.


----------



## Lobo371 (7. Juli 2007)

@ Backfisch
Nun mal ganz ruhig.
1. Was hat der soziale Brennpunkt mit hochwertigen Rädern zu tun? Viele gute Bike Shops liegen in sogenannten Problemvierteln!

2. Du brauchst einen Parkplatz um Teile oder ein Bike zu kaufen? Bist du Biker oder was?

Pauschal die Menschen in einem bestimmten Stadtteil zu verurteilen ist sehr leicht. So einen Mist laß ich nicht unkommentiert stehen.

Aber du brauchst dir den Schuh ja nicht anziehen, ist ein freies Land.
Bleib locker.


----------



## Backfisch (7. Juli 2007)

Lobo371 schrieb:


> @ Backfisch
> Nun mal ganz ruhig.



Sagt mir der, der mir gerade den Vogel gezeigt hat und mich "krank" genannt hat.  



Lobo371 schrieb:


> 1. Was hat der soziale Brennpunkt mit hochwertigen Rädern zu tun? Viele gute Bike Shops liegen in sogenannten Problemvierteln!



Nielandt hat mehrere Filialen. 



Lobo371 schrieb:


> 2. Du brauchst einen Parkplatz um Teile oder ein Bike zu kaufen? Bist du Biker oder was?



Du fährst mit dem Bike zum Bikekaufen.  
Um Teile ging es ja nicht.



Lobo371 schrieb:


> Pauschal die Menschen in einem bestimmten Stadtteil zu verurteilen ist sehr leicht. So einen Mist laß ich nicht unkommentiert stehen.



Lern einfach lesen, okay?



Lobo371 schrieb:


> Aber du brauchst dir den Schuh ja nicht anziehen,



Du hast mich (uns) direkt angesprochen und beleidigt.

Du bist ein Volldepp. Aber reg Dich nicht auf, Du brauchst Dir den Schuh nicht anzuziehen. Bleib locker.


----------



## Lobo371 (8. Juli 2007)

Zitat von Folki  
Als kleiner Tip: Die in der Strassburger Strasse scheint mehr auf hochwertigere RÃ¤der spezialisiert zu sein. Dort findet man z.b. kein Bulls, dafÃ¼r aber z.B. Scott. 

Oh, ich hatte das Gegenteil angenommen (Dulsberg).

Stimmt! Aus der Warte hab ich das noch garnicht gesehen! In AllermÃ¶he/Steilshoop oder MÃ¼mmelmannsberg wÃ¼rde ja auch niemand 500o.- â¬ Bikes verkaufen - allein schon weil die Einwohner dort oftmals alternative Beschaffungsmethoden bevorzugen. (inoffizieller Stadtteilfinanzausgleich)
__________________
Wer beleidigt hier eigentlich wen?
Aber seiÂ´s drum, du scheinst nicht kritikfÃ¤hig zu sein.

So long


----------



## Backfisch (8. Juli 2007)

Frei nach Loriot:

Ach, das ist Kritik.



Lobo371 schrieb:


> Wie krank seid ihr denn drauf





Ich kann wenigstens lesen und ein Internetforum bedienen.


----------



## Folki (9. Juli 2007)

lobo schrieb:
			
		

> folki schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So könnte das ganze etwas übersichtlicher werden.


----------



## northpoint (9. Juli 2007)

@all:
Schaltet mal bitte wieder einen Gang runter und kommt BTT please!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Pepper (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo miteinander!

Kann mir jemand einen Shop hier in Hamburg für einen Gabelservice empfehlen?

Handelt sich um ne Marzocchi MX Comp.

Gruß Pepper


----------



## northpoint (15. August 2007)

Recht kompetenten Eindruck machte mir dieser Laden:
http://www.fahrbar-kaltenkirchen.de/Bike_Fitting.html

(KAKI kann man ja vielleicht auch noch zum Großraum HH zählen?)


----------



## northpoint (16. August 2007)

Kennt wer diesen Laden? Speziell die Werkstatt würde mich interessieren?
Laden befindet sich in Norderstedt.

http://www.fahrrad-hertel.de/


----------



## northpoint (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,
nachdem nun meine DT Nabe ( Riss in der Nabe!)auf Kulanz ersetzt wurde und mir die Speichen & Nippel auch ersetzt wurden sind, frage ich mal hier, mit welchen Kosten ich für das reine Einspeichen in Hamburg & Umgebung rechnen muß? Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## sunchild (7. Januar 2008)

@northpoint
bei CNC 25 laut web. Bin auch gerade am überlegen wo ich ein Laufrad aufspeichen lasse. Jody wollte glaube ich ca. 40  haben, bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher. Ein kurzer Anruf reicht da ja aus...
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2008)

Hab zuletzt 40,-- inkl. Speichen (DT-Comp) bezahlt.


----------



## northpoint (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,
zur Info.
Fa. RadSpass in HH-Duvenstedt wollte flotte 70-80â¬ fÃ¼r *eine* Hinterradeinspeichung ohne Material haben.  EnttÃ¤uschende Antwort von denen!  Schade, denn der Laden hÃ¤tte einen neuen Kunden gewinnen kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## BolbyM (26. Januar 2008)

Hast Du mal darauf verwiesen, dass das ca. doppelt so teuer wie in anderen Läden ist? Die Reaktion wäre ganz interessant.

Probiere es doch ansonsten mal bei Odin Bikes.


----------



## arseburn (26. Januar 2008)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Laufräder lasse ist immer bei TNC machen. Nicht verwechslen mit CNC.
> Der Michael Schäfer von TNC macht das ganze 1A. TNC hat auch nen klasse Online Shop. Bei CNC mag ich nicht so gern. Die haben aber viele Teile vorrätig. Der Chef dort macht teilweise einen abwertenden Eindruck auf mich und man fühlt sich dort manchmal abgezockt.
> 
> Fetten Gruß mitten ausser Stadt



Kann ich nur unterschreiben...CNC WAR vor etwa 7 Jahren ein guter Laden, mittlerweile geh ich da nur als letzte Alternative hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (27. Januar 2008)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Hast Du mal darauf verwiesen, dass das ca. doppelt so teuer wie in anderen Läden ist? Die Reaktion wäre ganz interessant.
> 
> Probiere es doch ansonsten mal bei Odin Bikes.



Habe ich nicht gemacht. Hatte nur erwähnt, daß dies ein hoher Preis sei.

Odin Bikes - was verlangt der?

TNC wurde hier auch genannt (voheriger Beitrag). Was nimmt der?


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (27. Januar 2008)

ducdich schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert von Jody Sports.
> -kompetente Beratung
> -schnelle Arbeit + Versand
> -faire Preise und kulant bei Garantiefällen.
> ...



Das kann ich nur untermauern !!! Schnapp dir Jens, wenn es um Teile geht und   Dirk, wenn du über den Preis verhandeln musst. Im Doppelpack gibt es meiner Ansicht nach KEINEN vergleichbaren Laden, bei dem dermaßen viel Kompetenz, Fairness und sinnvolle Beratung gibt !!! Habe letzten Herbst dort mein Specialized FSR Enduro Pro Carbon 2008er gekauft und aufbauen lassen - "alte" Teile wurden anstandslos in Zahlung genommen und ich bin total happy. Auch dort, wo sie hätten an mir verdienen können, weil ich mehr Geld lassen wollte, als notwendig, hat man mir abgeraten, weil es besseres günstiger / für mich passenderes gab. Ruf doch mal durch und bestell nen Gruß von Frank : +49/40-22739474


----------



## northpoint (5. März 2008)

Hi,
ich wollte Euch nur ein kleines Update geben.

Habe mein Hinterrad bei *Radsport Hacht* neu aufbauen lassen.

Preis: 25 (Material wurde von mir gestellt)


----------



## Hegi (5. März 2008)

northpoint schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte Euch nur ein kleines Update geben.
> 
> Habe mein Hinterrad bei *Radsport Hacht* neu aufbauen lassen.
> ...



ein seltenes glück bei von hacht!


----------



## northpoint (6. März 2008)

Hegi schrieb:


> ein seltenes glück bei von hacht!



Wieso? Der Preis ist fur Jeden, der sein Laufrad neu aufbauen lassen will und dabei sein Material mitbringt.


----------



## Hegi (6. März 2008)

northpoint schrieb:


> Wieso? Der Preis ist fur Jeden, der sein Laufrad neu aufbauen lassen will und dabei sein Material mitbringt.



da hab ich etwas anderes bei denen erlebt!

aber das "*von*" Hacht läßt sie auch denken sie wären adelig und etwas ganz besonderes in HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGadgetFreak (6. März 2008)

Muss mal kurz meinen Senft dazu geben: obwohl der Drecksladen wenige Minuten aus Eppendorf von mir entfernt ist, werde ich ihn ums Verrecken NIE wieder ansteuern. 4 x habe ich nun im Laufe der Zeit versucht, dem Schuppen ne Chance zu geben und von Mal zu Mal sind sie arroganter oder frecher, von Kulanz ganz zu schweigen. Parallel muss man noch Glück mit dem Verkäufer haben, denn die Meisten sind dumm und inkompetent (es sei denn, man kauft n Stadtrad oder so).

Schade, sie hätten Potential, aber frecht und dreist und inkompetent kann man nicht heute einfach nicht mehr leisten !!!


----------



## kroiterfee (6. März 2008)

odin bikes ist weg von der wandsbeker chaussee und jett in trittau. dort gibts jetzt einen laden der dreimal so gross ist und die werkstatt ist 5mal so gross. chef ist der selbe und sonst passt auch alles so wie früher!


----------



## .: nils :. (6. März 2008)

Bin bisher treuer Kunde bei MSP - www.msp-hamburg.de !
- zuverlässig
- recht schnell
- ordentlich
- gute, zufriedenstellende Preise
- wirken kompetent

Aber leider lassen sie ungern mit sich handeln...

nils .-)


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (6. März 2008)

Ich habe es schon diverse Male vorgeschlagen und stehe nach wie vor dahinter: der BESTE Bike Laden in HH ist und bleibt für mich Jody's im Hofweg !!!

GF ist Dyrk und der geilste Mechaniker ist Jens. Die beiden im Doppelpack und du bekommst 1A Beratung und dazu faire Preise. Sicher gilt auch hier die Regel "Leben und Leben lassen" und keiner wirft mit seinem Geld um sich, doch allein bei meinem Gambler DH 10 habe ich über ein Dutzend Händler kontaktiert und keiner konnte den Preis halten. Sicher habe ich bei Jod'y den Vorteil, bereits ein Stumpy und mein Enduro Pro Carbon letztes Jahr gekauft zu haben, aber dennoch...

Wer mal anrufen / vorbei schauen will:

Jody2Rad
Hofweg 68
22085 Hamburg

Tel.: +49/40-22739474


----------



## DaZarter85 (7. März 2008)

Also ich bin mit meinem Local-Dealer hier in Harburg auch sehr zufrieden......Werkstatt arbeitet auch zügig,wenn man mal Zeitdruck als Kunde hat und die werkstattleute sind sehr kompetent,in ihrem jeweiligen speziellem Bereich!
Der für mich beste Schraubär ist Kai dort.....
Zu finden ist der Laden am Großmoorbogen gegenüber OBI...
Name ist Zweiradcenter Harbug Buchholz.....
Verhandlungen sind auch möglich und kundenorientiertheit ist auch vorhanden....

beste Grüße Christian


----------



## Backfisch (7. März 2008)

MrGadgetFreak schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon diverse Male vorgeschlagen



Ja, zuletzt etwa 8 Postings vor dem hier zitierten. Wir wissen's jetzt langsam.


----------



## MrGadgetFreak (7. März 2008)

Ich werde alt...


----------



## basti_hh (18. Juni 2008)

Moin, ich brauche DH/FR Ausrüstung (Full-Face Helm, Protektoren, Hose, evtl. Trikot). Wo kann man das am besten in Hamburg kaufen mit anprobe etc? 
* Bei CNC hatten sie ein paar Helme, aber Protektoren habe ich keine gesehen. Anprobieren ist wohl in dem kleinen Laden schwierig.
* Bei TNC war nichts zusehen, obwohl Sie ja im Online-Shop einiges haben.
* Bei Radsport von Hacht hatten sie einen Helm und ein Paar Knieschoner

Oder doch irgendwo Online kaufen, Anprobieren und evtl. zurück schicken? Gibts da Shops die das ohne große zusatzkosten (Versand) bieten?


----------



## DaZarter85 (18. Juni 2008)

Online bei bike-mailorder bekommst du eine gute auswahl, ab 100 eus ist versand kostenfrei, die schaft man ja sehr leicht bei schoner und Protektoren sowie Helm...schau einfach mal nach ob du das was findest, in den Läden in Hamburg ist schwer etwas zu finden da kaum etwas vorrätig zu finden ist.!
viel Glück
DaZarter


----------



## Michrat (6. Juni 2009)

DaZarter85 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Local-Dealer hier in Harburg auch sehr zufrieden......Werkstatt arbeitet auch zügig,wenn man mal Zeitdruck als Kunde hat und die werkstattleute sind sehr kompetent,in ihrem jeweiligen speziellem Bereich!
> Der für mich beste Schraubär ist Kai dort.....
> Zu finden ist der Laden am Großmoorbogen gegenüber OBI...
> Name ist Zweiradcenter Harbug Buchholz.....
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juni 2009)

neuer "laden" mit coolem konzept: aloha bike, wolfshagen 1, hamburg.


----------



## neubicolt (12. November 2010)

Moin,

wo kann man in HH eurer meinung nach am ehesten seinen neuen LRS einspeichen lassen?

Gruß


----------



## northpoint (12. November 2010)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo kann man in HH eurer meinung nach am ehesten seinen neuen LRS einspeichen lassen?
> 
> Gruß



Lies Dir mal diesen Thread etwas durch. Auf Seite 3 steht dazu einiges...


----------



## bellpull (12. November 2010)

Minks Bikeshop in der Osterstrasse, Ecke Emilienstrasse ist zu empfehelen. Nette Leute, gute Beratung, kein Aufschwatzen. Und die führen auch Cube!


----------



## Jan86 (28. März 2012)

ich mach ja nur ungerne den totengräber.... aber gibt es irgentwo in hamburg ein laden der schoner und helme etc. hat das man die sachen mal anprobieren kann?


----------

